# Cancellara frame size?



## purplecu22 (Sep 25, 2005)

Anyone know his frame size and stats? I see 25 mm setback post and a 130 stem. I heard he is 6'3. I'm 6'2. That seems like a big setup if he is on a 56 frame. Anyone know for sure.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

purplecu22 said:


> Anyone know his frame size and stats? I see 25 mm setback post and a 130 stem. I heard he is 6'3. I'm 6'2. That seems like a big setup if he is on a 56 frame. Anyone know for sure.


I'm admittedly making an assumption here, but I advise against mimicking a pro's set up simply because they're close in height to you. Experience, personal preference, fitness/ flexibility (among other factors) enter into the equation.


----------



## purplecu22 (Sep 25, 2005)

I don't plan on coping him, just wanted to know.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

He is on a 58. bike details here:

http://autobus.cyclingnews.com/tech...an_cancellara_saxo_bank_specialized_s-works09


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I think I read that when Andy Pruitt was doing the fittings for Saxo Bank that Fabian was absolutely made to ride a bike. He had never seen someone so adapted to fit perfectly on a bicycle. He's the same height as me but runs his saddle about 2.8 cm lower and runs his cockpit about 5.5 cm longer. Low and long compared to me. I don't think I could do that and be comfortable. We're all built differently. Fabian happens to be an exceptional specimen. Just look at this year's Tour of Flanders!


----------



## purplecu22 (Sep 25, 2005)

Yes he opened a serious can of whoop ass on everyone.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

purplecu22 said:


> *I heard he is 6'3*. I'm 6'2. That seems like a big setup if he is on a 56 frame. Anyone know for sure.


I think Fab tops out at 6'1"


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

It would be interesting to also see the pro rider's physical stats to correlate to their fit. Seems like the bigger variance is in the upper body and arm length which does not seem to be discussed too much when compared to inseam length and height in determining one's saddle height. 

Obviously it works for him, but if I tried to mimic the same dimensions (6'-1 1/2" with a 88cm inseam), my chin would be touching my toes (short torso).


----------



## h2o-x (Aug 8, 2008)

Spartacus is 6'1". I have always thought that it looks like he runs his saddle a little on the low end. He never seems to have as much extension on the bottom of the pedal stroke. Obviously it works for him. The man is a FAST!


----------

